# Case Idea (please vote)



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2011)

Now, that I have some time to do it finally. I need to get a poll going on what I have thought wise... 4 designs that will be basing the build.. 









Straight forward on how it is.. there will be "case feet" that make the case "not connect" the rad box.. Allowing myself to use the "rad box" to be placed on different cases and so forth.. 

Rad Box:
will have a single 480 rad, Danger Den Monsoon res, and house the PSU. Allowing it to be a complete all in one.  The front of the rad box, will house the Monsoon in the middle, and two Rad cover (140mm) on both sides.. the back side will house the PSU, allowing for the fan to grab air and blow out from the back.

All cases are different:



Raven type look. With the twist of the mobo being at the front. Top, will be set just like how Silverstone has done their cases like the Raven, Fortress. 


Old style TV type look. Small cubed case.


Tall "Front Speaker" look. Allowing for the right side/ or even the left side to house the computer it self.. 


24"x24" case. Allowing for the computer to be in the middle of the case, and even having "more design" on the sides.


All designs are not in the "complete" form.. I just got TOO many idea's that I need to finally get a spot to be at..


All votes are welcome. Just gotta get a hold of where I should take it to..


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 22, 2011)

the old TV idea would be cool as hell. Make it look like an older style black and white set with a retro look with the knobs and such. Not sure if thats what you meant by "old style". But would be sweeeeeeet. 
Im subin for this one. Cant wait to see what you decide.


----------



## gvblake22 (Feb 22, 2011)

The TV style one looks the most unique and has the most potential.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2011)

I like option number 1


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the votes so far guys. The "TV" thing was thinking of being a "Upside/down" T... But, after watching "Pickers" it came to me that it could be a old style TV.. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

If you can get it to look like an old TV that would be pretty awesome. I mean REALLY old. Maybe even some wicker insets.I would contact Cyber Druid. He might be able to help you. You could even put the knobs as fan controls. F#$king epic!



















And then you could but this as your desktop.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2011)

The TV show.. Pickers.. One episode had the old style TV. I think he said it was one of the first "tube" tv's ever made.. That's where I came up with that design...

I don't know if I'd do it retro like that.. I'm more of a Modern day person.. I will throw CD a pm and see what he thinks..


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 22, 2011)

I voted for the Tv box, I miss the times when I had to watch b&w tv with the entire family in a room. Tv's have come so cheap nowadays that everyone can have it in his own room. Eh I'm too nostalgic!


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 22, 2011)

What material will you be using?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 22, 2011)

1 + 4;
a 24"x24" case, with the motherboard mounted 90 degrees.
Can't wait until I can do a project like this. I need the mrs to go on holiday for a couple of weeks!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 22, 2011)

old TV!!!
YAHOOOOOOOO!!
use a CRT monitor too!
maybe a b/w one LOL!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> What material will you be using?



The Rad box is the MM Pedestal box that they use.. I did have a Pinnacle 24 that was the main focus before I said, f it, and tore it to pieces..


So, the Material that I'm using now for the case it self, If I do ether 2/3 is Aluminum 5052. I'll make my own frame and stick it together.. If, I do 1/4 I'll use the frame from the Pinnacle 24, just have it modded more onto what I want it..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> The Rad box is the MM Pedestal box that they use.. I did have a Pinnacle 24 that was the main focus before I said, f it, and tore it to pieces..
> 
> 
> So, the Material that I'm using now for the case it self, If I do ether 2/3 is Aluminum 5052. I'll make my own frame and stick it together.. If, I do 1/4 I'll use the frame from the Pinnacle 24, just have it modded more onto what I want it..



I'm telling you contact Cyber Druid. Hes got a knack for this stuff. He might give you some good ideas also.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 22, 2011)

I like #3.  Been thinking of making a case like that myself.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm telling you contact Cyber Druid. Hes got a knack for this stuff. He might give you some good ideas also.



I've sent it his way.. He's a busy man. He'll get to the thread when he can.



::: Thanks for the votes guys. After the poll closes, I'll make up the draft in Sketch/cad:::


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 22, 2011)

i'm caught between 1 and 4.
1 would be cool to see since not many cases have the upright connections like the raven, and you would have a lot of room in the back of the case for cable management/tubing/whatever.
4 would be cool because of the simplicity of the design and, once again, the extra room.


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 22, 2011)

i voted for the old tv style


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2011)

The TV idea is taking over the polls.. Remember, it's not going to be retro.. Just a "modern" look.. It's got ideas flowing for it.. But, We got til the 13 of next month to finish the poll.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2011)

More, I need more.. lol.. Come On.. Gotta see which one to do.. I'm really wanting more votes...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm all about the layout of the "Raven".


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks JR. 

When the 13th happens, I'm going to do the top two for the final result. They'll have everything set forward on how it'll be built.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2011)

I voted for option 3, but it would be cool if you can get like a speaker enclosure to do it and get like the speaker hole and put a big fan on it.  Like if it's a 12" speaker, try to fill in that hole with a fan, and then you know, work around that.  So that it still looks like a speaker but it's not.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks CP. Yeah, It's a different idea.. Lets see what the future tells on it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks again for the votes. still more time to vote! looking for a nice touch screen monitor right now..


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

I think the the raven style one would be cool, as someone else mentioned, so all the connections and stuff are on the top. My second choice would be the T.V.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> I think the the raven style one would be cool, as someone else mentioned, so all the connections and stuff are on the top. My second choice would be the T.V.



thanks for the vote.. It's looking like the second, and final vote will  be between those two.. 


I really want to do the raven idea. Only because there is a lot more I can do in a shorter time.. the TV idea will be a little more money then I am looking at.. But, if it wins in votes.. I'll do it.. Just gotta get the time off to fabricate the "case" part it self.


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I really want to do the raven idea. Only because there is a lot more I can do in a shorter time.. the TV idea will be a little more money then I am looking at.. But, if it wins in votes.. I'll do it.. Just gotta get the time off to fabricate the "case" part it self.


If it's not reasonable for you to do, then don't do it! 
You're still the one footing the bill and putting in the hours on this thing, we're just along for the ride...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2011)

gvblake22 said:


> If it's not reasonable for you to do, then don't do it!
> You're still the one footing the bill and putting in the hours on this thing, we're just along for the ride...



Your right there. But this will be what finally puts myself to finally build it. whatever it may be.


----------



## techtard (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe mount the rad-box to the back, or side of the desk. or in a hidden cabinet underneath. Thats what I'm planning on if I ever make the jump to watercooling. I would include a ghetto paint sketch, but my fingers are frozen and i can barely type, much less draw. -31 C FTL.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2011)

techtard said:


> Maybe mount the rad-box to the back, or side of the desk. or in a hidden cabinet underneath. Thats what I'm planning on if I ever make the jump to watercooling. I would include a ghetto paint sketch, but my fingers are frozen and i can barely type, much less draw. -31 C FTL.



The idea is nice.. But, with a Glass desk.. with no cabinets.. I'd have to build one from the start.. Or get a Wooden desk.. Not really my cup of tea since there popping up more and more..


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 7, 2011)

T77 thinks you should do a _Raven style old TV box._


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

4 more days people!

Then by the end of next week, I'll have sketches for the final votes.. I want it to be only one high vote.. not the two we have now.. lol


----------

